# Do you smoke?



## Regor

Answer the question.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

FUCK no. I hate smoking with a passion.

None of my family smokes, but all my friends do. It sucks. My dad smoked for over 40 years, and maaaan... you should see him now. He has to spend a couplea hundred on pills each month, plus be on oxygen, take every type of inhaler known to man, plus he's now a diabetic because of the steroids he has to be on. Oh the lovely things that awate smokers as they get older. I've seen them all first hand. (Watching my dad die in front of me was a trip. Thank God for CPR.) He lucked out and didn't get cancer, how I don't know. But COPD, emphysema, asthma 11 or 12 times, the works.

I guess I answered that one.  Sorry for the diatribe, but I guess I have some cause. I hate smoking.


----------



## D-EJ915

Nope.


----------



## Donnie

Yes I do.


----------



## cadenhead

Something is bound to kill me some day.


----------



## Donnie

cadenhead said:


> Something is bound to kill me some day.


Exactly. Might as well be of your own doing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

You guys should see first-hand how fun the process is. It's better than pulling teeth - gasping for air every day, taking tons of pills, dying of pulmonary failure! What a way to die... *blissful sigh* Sign me up! 

What a joy. A crusader!  But seriously, anyone who smoked lived with my pops for a week, man, I'm betting they'd quit pronto. But eh. Nobody likes a complainer, so smoke 'em if ya got 'em! *HACK*


----------



## nyck

No way.


----------



## Naren

Nope. My girlfriend smoked when I first started dating her and I had her quit within 2 weeks (I'm a _very_ convincing guy). Ha ha. Now she can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke. It's ironic.


----------



## Christopher

Used to. I was at least a pack a day guy for a decade. Camel wides.


----------



## Dive-Baum

The Dark Wolf said:


> FUCK no. I hate smoking with a passion.
> 
> None of my family smokes, but all my friends do. It sucks. My dad smoked for over 40 years, and maaaan... you should see him now. He has to spend a couplea hundred on pills each month, plus be on oxygen, take every type of inhaler known to man, plus he's now a diabetic because of the steroids he has to be on. Oh the lovely things that awate smokers as they get older. I've seen them all first hand. (Watching my dad die in front of me was a trip. Thank God for CPR.) He lucked out and didn't get cancer, how I don't know. But COPD, emphysema, asthma 11 or 12 times, the works.
> 
> I guess I answered that one.  Sorry for the diatribe, but I guess I have some cause. I hate smoking.



Dude, I have been looking for reasons to stop. I know all of the problems, who the hell doesn't. I'm gonna print that and put it on my wall. My kids are everything to me. You helped bro.



Naren said:


> Nope. My girlfriend smoked when I first started dating her and I had her quit within 2 weeks (I'm a _very_ convincing guy). Ha ha. Now she can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke. It's ironic.




But I guaran-fuckin-tee you she wants one every day. She thinks about them more than she does you...Kudos for getting her to quit though.


----------



## Shawn

I quit smoking 7 months ago. I love being a nonsmoker now. I feel great when I exercise and workout now. Before, when I was a smoker, it sucked. I am glad I quit. It wasn't easy though, but I did it and I feel better. 

Cigarettes =


----------



## Christopher

Dive-Baum said:


> Dude, I have been looking for reasons to stop. I know all of the problems, who the hell doesn't. I'm gonna print that and put it on my wall. My kids are everything to me. You helped bro.



You want a story that will help you quit. It was October of 2000. My wife was pregnant with my first born son. I had been a smoker and a cocky smoker's advocate for years. I laughed at the infomercials, I laughed when people would tell me what it was doing to me, I just didn't care. 

My wife had been on me about it pretty much the entire time we were together as she was a definite non smoker and hated that I did it. She used every trick in the book to try to get me to quit and I wouldn't. Then we started talking one night and I realized that by not stopping I was going to not only tell my son that it was all right to kill yourself every day of your life but that it was allright to pay a corporation to hand you the means to do it.

I was on a real self improvement kick that fall, trying to prepare myself for being a Dad. So I decided that I'd quit. I didn't really believe that I'd quit but I did want to be a good role model for my little man. That October 31 I had my last cigarette.

My son was born on December 15th and I was the happiest man on the planet. What we didn't know then was that he was born with immature lungs. We all knew (doctors included) that he was having a hard time breathing but he was a few weeks premature after all and they told us not to worry. He never got better. By the time the doctors decided he needed more help than they could give him it was too late. He actually died while I was on the way to the hospital they were going to fly him to. He never made it on the plane. He died December 17th, 2000.

The weeks and months afterward were the darkest and most horrific times I've ever survived and every day was miserable and stressed. My wife and I did everything we could to live on and make it through. Through it all, I never had a single cigarette, even though I wanted one so badly I thought I'd die without one. I just kept thinking about the promise that I'd made.

I still have cravings from time to time and I still think about cigarettes (it's especially hard considering I spend 12-14 hours each weekend in smoky bars) but I've yet to take even a drag. I don't think I could even if I tried.


----------



## Naren

Dive-Baum said:


> But I guaran-fuckin-tee you she wants one every day. She thinks about them more than she does you...Kudos for getting her to quit though.



That's not true, dude. YOU may be that way. People are different. My uncle smoked for a long time and then just one day decided to quit and hasn't touched a cigarette for over 10 years. Does he want to smoke? He told me that cigarette smoke now revolts him. For the first few months after he quit, he wanted to smoke every now and then, but he said it was easy to resist the urge. Then, there are people who try to quit smoking again and again just to start smoking again.

My girlfriend quit smoking in August of last year, so if she thinks about smoking more than she thinks about me, then I seriously have a problem and need to break up with her. She had no problem quitting. I have other friends who cut down on cigarettes, slowly decreasing how many cigarettes they smoked until they weren't smoking anymore. My girlfriend just quit. I can believe she wanted to smoke a bit the first month or so. But now? The smell of cigarettes makes her nauseous. I've noticed a lot of ex-smokers get sick from the smell of cigarettes after they've quit. It's interesting.


----------



## zimbloth

Damn man... dunno what to say to that 

My Dad has lung cancer, been smoking for 40 years. He almost died but he made it. Unfortunately he smokes again even after they had to take out parts of his ribs. I hate it.


----------



## Metal Ken

i smoke cigars occaisionally (odd, huh?) its been over a year since i've had one though.


----------



## bostjan

Smoke as in cigarettes? Or as in sticky green stuff?

Either way, hell no! If I'm going to die, I'd rather get whacked in the head or shot than slowly drown in my own mucous, thank you very much.


----------



## Dive-Baum

Christopher said:


> You want a story that will help you quit. It was October of 2000. My wife was pregnant with my first born son. I had been a smoker and a cocky smoker's advocate for years. I laughed at the infomercials, I laughed when people would tell me what it was doing to me, I just didn't care.
> 
> My wife had been on me about it pretty much the entire time we were together as she was a definite non smoker and hated that I did it. She used every trick in the book to try to get me to quit and I wouldn't. Then we started talking one night and I realized that by not stopping I was going to not only tell my son that it was all right to kill yourself every day of your life but that it was allright to pay a corporation to hand you the means to do it.
> 
> I was on a real self improvement kick that fall, trying to prepare myself for being a Dad. So I decided that I'd quit. I didn't really believe that I'd quit but I did want to be a good role model for my little man. That October 31 I had my last cigarette.
> 
> My son was born on December 15th and I was the happiest man on the planet. What we didn't know then was that he was born with immature lungs. We all knew (doctors included) that he was having a hard time breathing but he was a few weeks premature after all and they told us not to worry. He never got better. By the time the doctors decided he needed more help than they could give him it was too late. He actually died while I was on the way to the hospital they were going to fly him to. He never made it on the plane. He died December 17th, 2000.
> 
> The weeks and months afterward were the darkest and most horrific times I've ever survived and every day was miserable and stressed. My wife and I did everything we could to live on and make it through. Through it all, I never had a single cigarette, even though I wanted one so badly I thought I'd die without one. I just kept thinking about the promise that I'd made.
> 
> I still have cravings from time to time and I still think about cigarettes (it's especially hard considering I spend 12-14 hours each weekend in smoky bars) but I've yet to take even a drag. I don't think I could even if I tried.



Words can not express what I feel after reading that. I don't know that I could have made it through that...I'm not talking about smoking. I am so sorry. You are an incredible man for holding true to yourself and the memory of your son by keeping your pledge. Thats it guys...I am doing it tomorrow is my last day.


----------



## Naren

Dive-Baum said:


> Words can not express what I feel after reading that. I don't know that I could have made it through that...I'm not talking about smoking. I am so sorry. You are an incredible man for holding true to yourself and the memory of your son by keeping your pledge. Thats it guys...I am doing it tomorrow is my last day.



I have to applaud you for that. That is just cool.


----------



## Popsyche

Christopher said:


> You want a story that will help you quit. It was October of 2000. My wife was pregnant with my first born son. I had been a smoker and a cocky smoker's advocate for years. I laughed at the infomercials, I laughed when people would tell me what it was doing to me, I just didn't care.
> 
> My wife had been on me about it pretty much the entire time we were together as she was a definite non smoker and hated that I did it. She used every trick in the book to try to get me to quit and I wouldn't. Then we started talking one night and I realized that by not stopping I was going to not only tell my son that it was all right to kill yourself every day of your life but that it was alright to pay a corporation to hand you the means to do it.
> 
> I was on a real self improvement kick that fall, trying to prepare myself for being a Dad. So I decided that I'd quit. I didn't really believe that I'd quit but I did want to be a good role model for my little man. That October 31 I had my last cigarette.
> 
> My son was born on December 15th and I was the happiest man on the planet. What we didn't know then was that he was born with immature lungs. We all knew (doctors included) that he was having a hard time breathing but he was a few weeks premature after all and they told us not to worry. He never got better. By the time the doctors decided he needed more help than they could give him it was too late. He actually died while I was on the way to the hospital they were going to fly him to. He never made it on the plane. He died December 17th, 2000.
> 
> The weeks and months afterward were the darkest and most horrific times I've ever survived and every day was miserable and stressed. My wife and I did everything we could to live on and make it through. Through it all, I never had a single cigarette, even though I wanted one so badly I thought I'd die without one. I just kept thinking about the promise that I'd made.
> 
> I still have cravings from time to time and I still think about cigarettes (it's especially hard considering I spend 12-14 hours each weekend in smoky bars) but I've yet to take even a drag. I don't think I could even if I tried.



As a dad, I can barely imagine that type of pain. No parent should out live a kid. You have my heartfelt appreciation, of the situation you find yourself in. 

My mom only smoked for 60 years (!?!). She had to quit when she couldn't smoke in her oxygen mask. She had cancer, heart attacks, rheumatic fever, and emphysema, and lived to be 82. I DON'T recommend her path! In later life, she just wished for death, her pain was so great. I hate cigarettes. The putrid reek of a Winston makes me gag uncontrollably.


----------



## Michael

I do not. There are a few girls in my class who are always smoking.


----------



## Spoongirl

I was reading that story with my hand in my mouth... all my condolences to you.. things like that are not fair, that's not the way it has to be. My grandpa died because of cancer, he smoked a lot, boxes and boxes of cigarettes... I remember my mother crying while he was actually dying in her arms, really shocking.

I hate cigarettes, and I'll always do.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Michael

Christopher, sorry to hear that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

bostjan said:


> Smoke as in cigarettes? Or as in sticky green stuff?
> 
> Either way, hell no! If I'm going to die, I'd rather get whacked in the head or shot than slowly drown in my own mucous, thank you very much.


 That was funny, dude. I mean, sad... but still amusingly phrased. You rock.






(Of course, e-Rep...  You knew it was coming.)


Hey, sorry to turn this thread into a goddam Truth commercial, guys. Fuck, smoke 'em if you got 'em. I just love my ss.org bros, and I see the bad side of smoking everyday. Want you fucks to stay healthy and happy.


----------



## Shannon

Yep, I smoke.


----------



## shadowgenesis

people who choose to knowingly let themselves die of smoking sadden me but I cannot see things through their eyes and have to accept that decision.

i for one, do not smoke


----------



## metalfiend666

I don't smoke and hate having to put up with all the whining from smokers about the ban on smoking in enclosed public areas next year infringing on their human rights. I'm sorry, but if they want to smke, that's down to them Smoking affects those about them though, and I have no wish to die of lung cancer due to somone elses smoking.

Anyone remember Roy Castle? Prior to hosting Record Breakers he was a very successful trumpet player. A life long non-smoker he died of lung cancer due to passive smoking from when he performed in clubs.

Christopher: That is truly tragic. I can't imagine how hard that time must have been for you and your wife.


----------



## Oguz286

Hell no! I can see the benefits of not smoking. My father who is 49 years old (i'm 19) is still so fucking strong, you wouldn't believe it  I STILL cant beat him strength wise, and did attend judo and boxing for 3 years, i work out at the gym and bigger and stronger than the average male (not to brag, mind you). I'm about a foot longer than my dad, but he's just far too strong 

He ows it all to not smoking, thats what he said. I never touched a sigarette in my life and i never will.


----------



## Jason

Naren said:


> That's not true, dude. YOU may be that way. People are different. My uncle smoked for a long time and then just one day decided to quit and hasn't touched a cigarette for over 10 years. Does he want to smoke? He told me that cigarette smoke now revolts him. For the first few months after he quit, he wanted to smoke every now and then, but he said it was easy to resist the urge. Then, there are people who try to quit smoking again and again just to start smoking again.
> 
> My girlfriend quit smoking in August of last year, so if she thinks about smoking more than she thinks about me, then I seriously have a problem and need to break up with her. She had no problem quitting. I have other friends who cut down on cigarettes, slowly decreasing how many cigarettes they smoked until they weren't smoking anymore. My girlfriend just quit. I can believe she wanted to smoke a bit the first month or so. But now? The smell of cigarettes makes her nauseous. I've noticed a lot of ex-smokers get sick from the smell of cigarettes after they've quit. It's interesting.



Eric im going disagree with you. Smokers are addicts the same as coke heads herion addicts. It's all one in the same. Mf gf mom smoked a TON like 3 packs a day. She has quit now for a few years but she still craves them and thinks about smoking. What's fucked up she hates the smell and it makes her sick yet she still wants them with a passion. I wouldn't say you have a serious problem if your gf still thinks about them alot. She is just a addict and i don't say that in a condescending way.


----------



## Ken

Nope. Mom died of lung cancer when I was 2.

It wasn't very much fun growing up with no mom and an alcoholic father who stayed drunk for 5 years after his wife died and left him with a toddler to raise.

If you don't care about yourself, that's your right. If you ever plan to have kids/or already have them, stop. Please.


----------



## nitelightboy

Yep. I was at 2 packs of Kool per day, now I'm down to one. I was a competitive fighter and martial arts instructor who chain smoked and had more stamina and endurance than ANYONE out there. The only reason that I'm quitting now is because police officers are not allowed to smoke. They get tested for nicotine on a regular basis


----------



## Naren

.jason. said:


> Eric im going disagree with you. Smokers are addicts the same as coke heads herion addicts. It's all one in the same. Mf gf mom smoked a TON like 3 packs a day. She has quit now for a few years but she still craves them and thinks about smoking. What's fucked up she hates the smell and it makes her sick yet she still wants them with a passion. I wouldn't say you have a serious problem if your gf still thinks about them alot. She is just a addict and i don't say that in a condescending way.



Well, it is an addiction, but it's an addiction that can be overcome. My girlfriend was never a heavy smoker in the first place, so I think it's a lot easier for her than for, for example, the lead singer for my ex-drummer's old band. He would smoke 3 packs a day. My girlfriend used to smoke about 2-3 cigarettes a day.

Yeah, I don't take it in a wrong way. I just can't imagine that she still thinks about cigarettes much. If she thinks about it occasionally, I can understand that. But, dive-baum said "she thinks about cigarettes more than she thinks about you", which I know isn't true. That may have been true when she was first trying to quit, but... well, anyway.

I don't smoke, but the members of the last 4 bands I've been in have been mostly smokers, which means I'm around cigarette smoke a lot.


----------



## Your Majesty

I don't smoke cigarettes. 

However, I do smoke cigars, or cigarillo's that you can burn off in 10 minutes, as opposed to a cigar which ususally takes an hour, if it's a really, good, tight roll. Ones that are hand rolled take about a solid hour to burn. Ones that are machine rolled, take about 40 minutes or so, due to the loose leaf.

*Cubans I smoke are:*
*Romeo and Julliets* - real smooth
*Montecristo's* - which is strong but can be done 
*Hoya Della Ray *- really smooth and light (good day cigar)

*Davidoffs* - Dutch Made, Cuban Tabbacco used is a true, lady's cigar's which are very nice.


----------



## nitelightboy

Oh no, now we're talking about cigars....that's the good stuff right there. I smoke a whole ton of those, probably at least one a day on average. I try all different kinds and I'm really not super picky, but I do tend to like some nicer stuff, although I can't afford to buy the ones I like as often as I'd like to. Especially since Cubans are illegal here in the States.


----------



## metalfiend666

nitelightboy said:


> police officers are not allowed to smoke. They get tested for nicotine on a regular basis


 
That's interesting.


----------



## Popsyche

Ken Burtch said:


> Nope. Mom died of lung cancer when I was 2.
> 
> It wasn't very much fun growing up with no mom and an alcoholic father who stayed drunk for 5 years after his wife died and left him with a toddler to raise.
> 
> If you don't care about yourself, that's your right. If you ever plan to have kids/or already have them, stop. Please.



+1 Quit before kids. My wife smoked about a pack a day, and just gave it up completely. Kids don't need that in their lives.


----------



## Your Majesty

nitelightboy said:


> Oh no, now we're talking about cigars....that's the good stuff right there. I smoke a whole ton of those, probably at least one a day on average. I try all different kinds and I'm really not super picky, but I do tend to like some nicer stuff, although I can't afford to buy the ones I like as often as I'd like to. Especially since Cubans are illegal here in the States.



I am assuming it would be illegal for me, to send you a package, inwhich contained Cuban Cigars, destination, the good ol' US of A huh? Even though, I honestly don't think a package inwhich, you bullshit about 1 of the contents would be caught, but then again, I don't know?


----------



## nitelightboy

It's only illegal to "purchase" products from Cuba. If someone were to say, send me a gift, well then I'm not really purchasing anything. <wink>

[action=nitelightboy]is not really implying anything since he's a good little boy, but hey, what the hell.[/action]


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

yes and no, i am sliding about on the slippery slope at the moment, i used to be 20-40 a day (mostly nearer the 20) but poverty and sheer lack of motivation means i've cut down and even quit for a while.

It's fine for a while not smoking, but as soon as i touch booze, well...


----------



## nitelightboy

7 Dying Trees said:


> It's fine for a while not smoking, but as soon as i touch booze, well...



The solution to that is to drink so much you're not able to smoke any more. It's happened to me, although I really don't recommend it.


----------



## Your Majesty

nitelightboy said:


> It's only illegal to "purchase" products from Cuba. If someone were to say, send me a gift, well then I'm not really purchasing anything. <wink>
> 
> [action=nitelightboy]is not really implying anything since he's a good little boy, but hey, what the hell.[/action]



Seriously though, if it is a GIFT, do I really have to declare the contents with customs.... truthful contents. I mean, I could simply write on the customs forms, 3 CD's, 1 T-Shirt, 6 Packs of Guitar strings and thats it. Meanwhile, you've really got yourself a a case of 12 Cubans.... come on, am I really breaking the law here? Perhaps. I don't know? 

hahah - Iam going to hell for this shit, I just know it.


----------



## nitelightboy

Your Majesty said:


> hahah - Iam going to hell for this shit, I just know it.



Cool...we could jam for Satan


----------



## Your Majesty

nitelightboy said:


> Cool...we could jam for Satan



You're on my friend.  If I could take my 7 to hell, play my 7 all day, (without someone busting my ass) get laid, have fun, listen to prog/thrash metal and just not have a care or fuck in the world..... I am so there!


----------



## nitelightboy

Your Majesty said:


> You're on my friend.  If I could take my 7 to hell, play my 7 all day, (without someone busting my ass) get laid, have fun, listen to prog/thrash metal and just not have a care or fuck in the world..... I am so there!




You make it sound like such a wonderful place....

[action=nitelightboy]sheds a tear in anticipation.[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666

Will you two just get a room


----------



## nitelightboy

metalfiend666 said:


> Will you two just get a room




Shut your mouth!!


----------



## Makelele

No.


----------



## nitelightboy

Ok. Just checking


----------



## Dive-Baum

OK, so today is my last day. I hope you don't mind a thread hijack. I was thinking about using this as a kind of smoke-out diary. I think it will help. I know it may sound cheesy but you guys are going to be my inspiration. I have never been a member of a site quite like this. You guys rule and I appreciate the support i have gotten just in the last 10 hours or so. Well...here's to living. I just don't want my kids to start. I started after seeing my parents ( well...and Eddie Van Halen) smoke. I even stuck my cig under the strings at the tuners. My parents were chimneys and even they quit 2 years ago. My wife does not smoke so this should make it a little easier. Here's to it fellas.



Your Majesty said:


> Seriously though, if it is a GIFT, do I really have to declare the contents with customs.... truthful contents. I mean, I could simply write on the customs forms, 3 CD's, 1 T-Shirt, 6 Packs of Guitar strings and thats it. Meanwhile, you've really got yourself a a case of 12 Cubans.... come on, am I really breaking the law here? Perhaps. I don't know?
> 
> hahah - Iam going to hell for this shit, I just know it.




Just to let you know...yes you are breaking the law, breaking the law.
Anything you bring back in and do not declare, is illegal. That being said...fuck 'em if they can't take a joke!


----------



## nitelightboy

Good luck DB!! That's a hard thing to do. We'll be rooting for ya!


----------



## jtm45

Does crack count or is this a purely tobacco based survey?


----------



## Your Majesty

Dive-Baum said:


> Just to let you know...yes you are breaking the law, breaking the law.
> Anything you bring back in and do not declare, is illegal. That being said...fuck 'em if they can't take a joke!



Well, I say that because, I do alot of travelling into the US and there have been times, I have held back from declaring a 'few items'. Not illegal items but items that would cause me to go over my spending limit. For example: if you stay in the US for 7 days, you are allowed to bring back or declare $700 in goods. Now, being that I know, I have spent well over $700 in goods, for example, $1000 +, I know, if I declared everything...... I would be hit hard with a customs tax.

Therefore, if I buy clothes or shoes, I would normally rip the tags and wear them. Customs would never know where I purchased those items. Same with electronics. When I had gone to Florida, I bougha video camera down there, I started to use and and threw away the receipt. Customs had no idea how old the camera was, or where I had purchased it. They just assumed, since I was a tourist, I would normally have a camera with me.

That is why, Iam 'testing' this theory because though it is illegal and youshould declare it, I know by my experience, I haven't and have gotten away with it. Which leads me to ask, what else I can get away with?

Oh well... off topic yes, but back on topic, good luck with everything. Iam sure, if you teach your kids excellent values, Iam sure they will follow in your footsteps. I would ask that you encourage communication with your kids; so that, if they are interested or curious in sparking one up, to at least tell you so you know. I think its best if they can do shit in front of you, rather then behind your back.

But best of luck with it!


----------



## metalfiend666

jtm45 said:


> Does crack count or is this a purely tobacco based survey?


 
 +eRep


----------



## Regor

bostjan said:


> Smoke as in cigarettes? Or as in sticky green stuff?



Actually, I meant neither of those. Only 4 people (.jason.,JPMDan,nordhauser06, & Yngwie) got the joke. While 7 ppl (7DT, cadenhead, Dive-Baum, Donnie, jtm45, NLB, and Shannon) just admitted to smoking poll. (Read title carefully!)


----------



## DelfinoPie

LMAO...Admittedly I fell for it as well but no I don't...to the tobacco one or the 'other' one...


----------



## Dive-Baum

Regor said:


> Actually, I meant neither of those. Only 4 people (.jason.,JPMDan,nordhauser06, & Yngwie) got the joke. While 7 ppl (7DT, cadenhead, Dive-Baum, Donnie, jtm45, NLB, and Shannon) just admitted to smoking poll. (Read title carefully!)



Oh well, it is what you make of it and how you take it personally. I am looking at it as a smoking (tobacco) thread. So now I REALLY don't feel bad about the hijack. ...Fucker...I flex in your general direction


----------



## Christopher

Sorry Roger but I think you the "poll" you were looking for is indeed spelled "pole".


----------



## Jason

anyway good luck DiveBaum You can do it. Mind over matter just don't smoke easy as that.  You will thank yourself later and plus have a great feeling of satsfaction.


----------



## Chris

Regor said:


> Actually, I meant neither of those. Only 4 people (.jason.,JPMDan,nordhauser06, & Yngwie) got the joke. While 7 ppl (7DT, cadenhead, Dive-Baum, Donnie, jtm45, NLB, and Shannon) just admitted to smoking poll. (Read title carefully!)



Right back atcha.


----------



## nitelightboy

The poll clearly asks "Do you smoke cigarettes" good sir....and so what if I do???


----------



## DelfinoPie

nitelightboy said:


> The poll clearly asks "Do you smoke cigarettes" good sir....and so what if I do???



Ah ha!...

He has you there my good sir....


----------



## Chris




----------



## cadenhead

Regor said:


> Actually, I meant neither of those. Only 4 people (.jason.,JPMDan,nordhauser06, & Yngwie) got the joke. While 7 ppl (7DT, cadenhead, Dive-Baum, Donnie, jtm45, NLB, and Shannon) just admitted to smoking poll. (Read title carefully!)


----------



## Rev2010

I smoked a pack to a pack and a half a day for about 3 1/2 years. My step father died as a result of his smoking since he was 12 (long story about the quintuple bypass, coming home, going back to the hospital, and while in the hospital dying of a blood clot that moved to his lungs and suffucated him - all within days after the surgery). After my mother called me crying telling me he died I threw my cigarettes out then and there. NEVER EVER AGAIN. Smoking is fucking retarded. Annnnnd...... my fiance is a smoker.  I keep trying to get her to quit but it's kinda hopeless cause people don't quit till they really really want to quit. I quit cold turkey. The shit was hard but I kept telling myself NO everytime I though about lighting up and I eventually pulled through. Now she had a bad cold and was hacking for 2 weeks straight really bad. Kept smoking of course.  I told her yesterday to go to the doctor and the doctor said she was developing broncitis so now she has 4 prescriptions that she has to take (antibiotics, inhaler thingy, and something antihistamines). So now she can't smoke or drink for like a week. So she says she's gonna try to quit from this point but I know smokers all too well. She'll keep smoking. Fucking lame  


Rev.


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


> Right back atcha.



 Damn abuse of mod powers.  
(Don't be hatin' cuz I thought of a good burn)


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Absolute power corrupts absolutely, Rog. Remember that.

Viva la revolution!


----------



## Drew

Your Majesty said:


> Seriously though, if it is a GIFT, do I really have to declare the contents with customs.... truthful contents. I mean, I could simply write on the customs forms, 3 CD's, 1 T-Shirt, 6 Packs of Guitar strings and thats it. Meanwhile, you've really got yourself a a case of 12 Cubans.... come on, am I really breaking the law here? Perhaps. I don't know?
> 
> hahah - Iam going to hell for this shit, I just know it.



Actually, I'm 99% sure that it's legal to send someone in the States cuban cigars. It's not legat to sell them within the states, and to import for resale because that would involve trade with a country with which we've severed diplomatic ties, but to actually be in posession of Cubans in the states IS in fact legal. They're not actually a controlled substance. 

As such, as long as you're not sending the sort of quantity where "intent to distribute" doesn't factor into it, you should be fine. 

My suggestion - hop on that motorcycle of yours, ride over three or four towns, and go to the post office. Tell 'em you have a friend in the states you want to send cigars to, and ask if it's legal. If they say no, well, you don't go to that post office normally anyway so you can fall back on Plan B and just not declare them.


----------



## Drew

Oh, and do I smoke? Only when lit on fire.


----------



## JPMDan

I smoke the happy green and thats about it but yea Smoking poll thats a great Punk Regor, my hats off to you, ERep for this.


----------



## Shawn

Shannon said:


> Yep, I smoke.


----------



## Chris

I do too. Quit for ~3 months at new years. Failed.


----------



## Shawn

3 months is pretty good though, next time around, try beating your old record and go for 4 months. That's kinda how I did it, quit for a couple months here and there, finally, did it for good. 3 months is a good start. 

I know, when your drinking, it is impossible, but it can be done.


----------



## Popsyche

I highly recommend more drinking to help stop the urge to smoke while you drink. More and better drinking, yeah, that's the key!


----------



## Brett89

No, i dont... my dad started smokeing in the age of 15, now his 50, its... its an exspensiv way to kill yourself  

My sister and my brother smokes to


----------



## Michael




----------



## God Hand Apostle

Seriously, about money for smoking! Those things just keep getting more and more expensive. On the other side of smoking...drinking...someone I worked with told me they will spend like $150.00 on a night out! All my mind sees is that is 1/5 of a Jackson.

As for me: This isnt something that washes off (figuratively or literally speaking).


----------



## garcia3441

Nope. Never have, never will.


----------



## Donnie

Chris said:


> I do too. Quit for ~3 months at new years. Failed.


That's ok, quitters never win.


----------



## Mark. A

Nope, hate smoke and it's going to cause a fight between me and the next person who breathes it in my face.

Donnie, surprised to see you smoke, would've thought you'd stop to pay off all your gear 



God Hand Apostle said:


> Seriously, about money for smoking! Those things just keep getting more and more expensive. On the other side of smoking...drinking...someone I worked with told me they will spend like $150.00 on a night out! All my mind sees is that is 1/5 of a Jackson.
> 
> As for me: This isnt something that washes off (figuratively or literally speaking).



Straight edge =


----------



## nitelightboy

I've tried to quit a few times now, but haven't been successful. But, I'll keep trying and doing my best at it. My dad had smoked for 20+ years, and I'm talking upwards of 3 packs a day. He quit about a year ago and hasn't gone back. If he can do it, so can I.


----------



## Popsyche

nitelightboy said:


> I've tried to quit a few times now, but haven't been successful. But, I'll keep trying and doing my best at it. My dad had smoked for 20+ years, and I'm talking upwards of 3 packs a day. He quit about a year ago and hasn't gone back. If he can do it, so can I.



It's amazing how tough Dads can be!


----------



## darren

My grandfather smoked for 40 years and quit cold turkey. I tried it when i was a kid, but never got into it. I'll smoke an occasional _good_ cigar, but usually find the smell of cigarette smoke to be disgusting and annoying.

And to all you smokers: Stop littering the streets and every other public space with your cigarette butts! My addiction is chocolate, but when i'm done getting my fix, what's left over goes _*in the garbage, where it belongs!*_


----------



## telecaster90

Dive-Baum said:


> OK, so today is my last day. I hope you don't mind a thread hijack. I was thinking about using this as a kind of smoke-out diary. I think it will help. I know it may sound cheesy but you guys are going to be my inspiration. I have never been a member of a site quite like this. You guys rule and I appreciate the support i have gotten just in the last 10 hours or so. Well...here's to living. I just don't want my kids to start. I started after seeing my parents ( well...and Eddie Van Halen) smoke. I even stuck my cig under the strings at the tuners. My parents were chimneys and even they quit 2 years ago. My wife does not smoke so this should make it a little easier. Here's to it fellas.



Good luck bro

edit: Oh yeah, I don't smoke. I could see an occasional cigar in the future, but no ciggs.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I quit close to a year ago now. I still want to smoke every fucking day. I love smoking, and I love the smell (not old stale smoke, fresh, delicious smoke). I love everything about it, except the way it makes me feel after half a pack. I only quit because I wanted to learn drums. I havn't made any progress with drums, and I havn't noticed any health benefits, but then again, I work in front of computers all day long, so I don't get any exercise, and I hate the outside world, so I won't jog outside. I need to get a treadmill and run my chubby ass a few km's every night or something. I still get colds all the time too. It's like being a smoker without the benefits.


----------



## Scott

Nope don't smoke. My grandmother died last year from it. When you go to a funeral, it obviously sucks for the loved ones. But it sucks 10 times worse when you know they died because of something so insignificant.

Not old age, or any 'out of the blue' disease, but because of lung cancer from smoking for 40 years.

I agree with what was said early on. Do what you want to yourself, but if you have loved ones, quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Naren

darren said:


> And to all you smokers: Stop littering the streets and every other public space with your cigarette butts! My addiction is chocolate, but when i'm done getting my fix, what's left over goes _*in the garbage, where it belongs!*_



That's one of my pet peeves too.


----------



## Firebeard

Nope, I don't smoke because of everyone I know who have passed away from an illness caused by smoking.


----------



## Dive-Baum

BTW everyone...I haven't had a smoke in a week today. And that was through some of the most insaine family drama I have had to go through in years. Thanks for all of the inspiration guys.


----------



## Naren

That's awesome, Dive-Baum.  Keep on rockin'.


----------



## eaeolian

No, other than the very occasional cigar. I quit almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Dive-Baum

Popsyche said:


> It's amazing how tough Dads can be!




Amen brother!!


----------



## Shawn

darren said:


> And to all you smokers: Stop littering the streets and every other public space with your cigarette butts! My addiction is chocolate, but when i'm done getting my fix, what's left over goes _*in the garbage, where it belongs!*_




When I smoked, I never cared about it so much, littering and all, but now, it bothers me to see cigarette butts even in an ashtray.


----------



## Jason

Dive-Baum said:


> BTW everyone...I haven't had a smoke in a week today. And that was through some of the most insaine family drama I have had to go through in years. Thanks for all of the inspiration guys.



Dude thats awesome I don't even know you but that makes me smile. It feels great doesn't it? just to know you do whatever you want to do if you try.


----------



## Dive-Baum

Yes it does. I went on a mini vacation with the family to Maryland for a few days and stayed with family. It is a complete pain in the ass to smoke and travel so I decided that would be the time to do it. Of course 2 toddlers and airport insanity didn't help but it wasn't too bad. I managed to do it. I stayed busy the whole time...that helped quite a bit. Now I am feeling much better about it. I am one of those guys who fucking loved smoking. I loved everything about it. When I smell it...it still smells good to me. Oh well. Life is much better than a bad death. My parents quit a few years ago and they were 3 pack a dey smokers each. They would litterally drain a carton in 2 days or so between them. So if they can do it, I can to. I was about a pack and a half kinda guy. It depended on the day's stress level.


----------



## Shorty

I do.. starting quitting again on Monday. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jason

Dive-Baum said:


> Yes it does. I went on a mini vacation with the family to Maryland for a few days and stayed with family. It is a complete pain in the ass to smoke and travel so I decided that would be the time to do it. Of course 2 toddlers and airport insanity didn't help but it wasn't too bad. I managed to do it. I stayed busy the whole time...that helped quite a bit. Now I am feeling much better about it. I am one of those guys who fucking loved smoking. I loved everything about it. When I smell it...it still smells good to me. Oh well. Life is much better than a bad death. My parents quit a few years ago and they were 3 pack a dey smokers each. They would litterally drain a carton in 2 days or so between them. So if they can do it, I can to. I was about a pack and a half kinda guy. It depended on the day's stress level.



very cool man.



Shorty said:


> I do.. starting quitting again on Monday. Wish me luck!



Good Luck, just stick with it.


----------



## Desecrated

No 

I´m sXe since 12 years back.


----------



## Shorty

Im on day 5 and it's feeling good 

It's not been too hard this attempt, I really think I've got it whipped this time! It doesn't hurt that the girl Im hanging with is a non smoker and seriously prefers me as a non smoker


----------



## Popsyche

Shorty said:


> Im on day 5 and it's feeling good
> It's not been too hard this attempt, I really think I've got it whipped this time! It doesn't hurt that the girl Im hanging with is a non smoker and seriously prefers me as a non smoker



Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jason

Shorty said:


> Im on day 5 and it's feeling good
> It's not been too hard this attempt, I really think I've got it whipped this time! It doesn't hurt that the girl Im hanging with is a non smoker and seriously prefers me as a non smoker



Awesome dude.


----------



## Leon

darren said:


> And to all you smokers: Stop littering the streets and every other public space with your cigarette butts! My addiction is chocolate, but when i'm done getting my fix, what's left over goes _*in the garbage, where it belongs!*_


 hell yeah!

Dive-B, keep it up man. i can imagine how hard it is... i smoked for a year, quit 10 years ago, and STILL have the occasional craving.

Shorty, that sounds like an excellent form of motivation 

Desecrated, i'm no punker, but i'm SXE all the way, for the last 10 years


----------



## Mastodon

All these people: 
7 Dying Trees, cadenhead, Chris, distressed_romeo, Dive-Baum, Donnie, Dormant, jtm45, nitelightboy, rinse_master, Shannon

Are gonna get lynched by "TRUTH"

Also, if people want to smoke I'm not bothered by it. It's their choice to buy the product I'm not going to bother changing their mind.

My dad smoked and has been doing so since he joined the army in his 20's, he's 55 now and will probably be messed up in 15 or 20. I'm not going to bother to try to stop him though.

He dosn't smoke around the house and it dosn't drag in on his clothes so it dosn't bother me. ( I actually like the smell of cigarette smoke, though I have no intentions of smoking.) Then again...I also like the smell of gasoline...so I guess I'm weird.


----------



## Leon

Mastodon said:


> All these people:
> 7 Dying Trees, cadenhead, Chris, distressed_romeo, Dive-Baum, Donnie, Dormant, jtm45, nitelightboy, rinse_master, Shannon
> Are gonna get lynched by "TRUTH"


they smoke because they either have an addiction that they can't shake, or they choose to smoke. so, unless you are perfect, step down from your soapbox, have some respect, and continue huffing on your gas .


----------



## Shorty

Leon said:


> Shorty, that sounds like an excellent form of motivation


You have no idea mate. She is FUCKING HOT!! If she will allow me to post pics.. I will do and you will see the best damn reason ever for quitting smoking


----------



## Roland777

Well, you've got smoking, and you've got smoking. I've cut all my social smoking out completely, I've become way to fond of myself to let myself be poisoned by that cheap shit - however, I did buy myself a pack of Captain Black. The aroma of those things is just amazing, wonderful to the degree that I've spent the last year looking for them. I doubt that even people who do not smoke can tell me they dont like the way they smell.


----------



## Shawn

Shorty said:


> Im on day 5 and it's feeling good
> It's not been too hard this attempt, I really think I've got it whipped this time! It doesn't hurt that the girl Im hanging with is a non smoker and seriously prefers me as a non smoker


Congrats! Keep it up. 

This is my 7th month without smokes and I feel great.


----------



## Jason

Shawn said:


> Congrats! Keep it up.
> This is my 7th month without smokes and I feel great.



Bad ass shawn that is really great.


----------



## David

My dad smoked around me when I was an infant and seriously fucked up my lungs. I had pneumonia 8 times by the time I was 8 because of it. The first time was when I was 3 months old. That is probably 1% of the things that he has fucked up with me. I'm not a whiny kid when I say I _hate_ my dad. He fucked up big time, and in many, many ways that affected me.

My first band, all of them, died in a car crash 2 years ago, which I've probably mentioned a billion times on this forum... well I decided I needed something to numb myself after it, and tried smoking weed. Bad idea. Rushed to the hospital immediately where my lungs were suffocating themselves and I nearly died.

SO, since I have a death wish, I tried again recently while I was a bit down and didn't even cough. I'm going to guess that all of the running I do has paid off a little, and therefore, I don't think once a month is going to kill me. Afterall, I'm 16 years old and therefore immortal. Nothing can hurt me.


----------



## Metal Ken

David said:


> My dad smoked around me when I was an infant and seriously fucked up my lungs.




Weird. both my parents were chainsmokers when i was a kid. they quit by the time i was about... 4-5. I've never had any lung problems, no pnuemonia, and i rarely even get sick. I dont think second hand smoke has _THAT_ profound of an effect... who knows, though, everyone's different.


----------



## Shawn

.jason. said:


> Bad ass shawn that is really great.


Thanks, Jason. It is the best thing I have ever done.


----------



## David

Metal Ken said:


> Weird. both my parents were chainsmokers when i was a kid. they quit by the time i was about... 4-5. I've never had any lung problems, no pnuemonia, and i rarely even get sick. I dont think second hand smoke has _THAT_ profound of an effect... who knows, though, everyone's different.


I dunno, I was probably born with weak lungs too. When I was an infant, like 1st week of my life till about 6 months, I lived in an apartment that was constantly filled with smoke from floor to ceiling. I have a home video of the place with my dad blowing smoke rings in my face to make me laugh.


----------



## Jason

David said:


> I dunno, I was probably born with weak lungs too. When I was an infant, like 1st week of my life till about 6 months, I lived in an apartment that was constantly filled with smoke from floor to ceiling. I have a home video of the place with my dad blowing smoke rings in my face to make me laugh.



Yeah Great parents!  I swear fucking people should have to take a fucking IQ+common sense test before breeding.


----------



## Leon

speaking of IQ tests and smoking... my roommate and one of his buddies (both smokers) burnt my van's backseat with a cig butt. fucker flicked it out the window, and it came back in. the interior was like 9.5/10 before. now i've got a black mark the size of about 4 or 5 guitar picks


----------



## Roland777

Leon said:


> speaking of IQ tests and smoking... my roommate and one of his buddies (both smokers) burnt my van's backseat with a cig butt. fucker flicked it out the window, and it came back in. the interior was like 9.5/10 before. now i've got a black mark the size of about 4 or 5 guitar picks



Easy solution: demand compensation for the seat or throw him out.


----------



## Buzz762

I don't smoke. Most of my friends smoke cigars almost constantly when we go out anywhere. They usually try to get me to have one, I always refuse to do it and they just keep asking why. I'll tell them exactly why I won't (one of the reasons is I have difficulty breathing much of the time) and they seem to just say okay to that but still question the whole addiction thing and say they only do it when they hang out (which, by the way is at least 5 cigars a piece nearly every night). I usually have to kick someones ass later on because he'll tend to blow smoke in my face all night in whatever resteraunt we end up dining at.


----------



## Jason

Buzz762 said:


> I don't smoke. Most of my friends smoke cigars almost constantly when we go out anywhere. They usually try to get me to have one, I always refuse to do it and they just keep asking why. I'll tell them exactly why I won't (one of the reasons is I have difficulty breathing much of the time) and they seem to just say okay to that but still question the whole addiction thing and say they only do it when they hang out (which, by the way is at least 5 cigars a piece nearly every night). I usually have to kick someones ass later on because he'll tend to blow smoke in my face all night in whatever resteraunt we end up dining at.



they still allow smoking indoors?


----------



## Dive-Baum

As long as you aren't in a resteraunt...or if you are in a place that serves food but has more ticket sales for alcohol you can still smoke there. Although many places have banned it outright anyway


----------



## Jason

Buzz762 said:


> I don't smoke. Most of my friends smoke cigars almost constantly when we go out anywhere. They usually try to get me to have one, I always refuse to do it and they just keep asking why. I'll tell them exactly why I won't (one of the reasons is I have difficulty breathing much of the time) and they seem to just say okay to that but still question the whole addiction thing and say they only do it when they hang out (which, by the way is at least 5 cigars a piece nearly every night). I usually have to kick someones ass later on because he'll tend to blow smoke in my face all night in whatever resteraunt we end up dining at.



thats why i asked dive baum


----------



## Hellbound

Hell no I don't smoke. I'd rather stick needles in my eyes.


----------



## Buzz762

.jason. said:


> they still allow smoking indoors?




Very few places around here have no smoking policies..although most have smoking sections. The places we usually end up at don't even have that.. Then again, I wouldn't call coney island a fine dining institution.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

NO!! I've hated the smell of cig smoke since I was very young, and after finding out how bad tehy are, my disdain for them obviously grew. You can't pay me to puff a cig. Now if you wanted to pass me a joint, that's a different story...


----------



## Rick

Don't smoke. I have this thing called asthma.


----------



## Mykie

Smoking is stupid.


----------



## maliciousteve

Don't smoke, smoking is gay. I hate the smell of it on my clothes, in my hair and i've seen how bad it can effect you.


----------



## Dormant

Mastodon said:


> All these people:
> 7 Dying Trees, cadenhead, Chris, distressed_romeo, Dive-Baum, Donnie, Dormant, jtm45, nitelightboy, rinse_master, Shannon
> 
> Are gonna get lynched by "TRUTH"



You what?


----------



## VforVendetta00

i smoke, i love smoking, i love the taste, the smell the feel, and i love playing with fire, its awesome. i am quitting tho, not very healthy thing to do. im trying to just smoke when i feel the withdrawal headache coming on now, soon enough that will go away and i'll be done  

here's some info http://www.cancer.org/docroot/PED/content/PED_10_13X_Guide_for_Quitting_Smoking.asp


----------



## Aaron

I am a smoker and don't care, i enjoy my ciggerettes especially with coffee, they taste the best when im drunk!


----------



## zimbloth

You'll care when they have to take out half your ribs and your back looks like a giant vagina due to grotesque scarring. And that's IF you survive.







Booooooo smoking.


----------



## garcia3441

Dormant said:


> You what?



http://www.thetruth.com/

http://www.nwanews.com/adg/News/151141/
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Arkansas' new 'Clean Air Law'



> ban smoking in cars carrying young children who are restrained in car seats.


----------



## Jason

^^ that part about the little kids is a fucking awesoem idea..that shit is child abuse..i hate that shit.


----------



## kmanick

I used to smoke about 1/2 pack a day for around 12 years.
My dad died of lung cancer back in 86 and watching what he went thru 
was really pretty disturbing.
When my wife and I got engaged we both quit ,now going on 10 years 
and I haven't taken a single drag of anything ever since.
best thing I ever did .


----------



## Panterica

pack a day or 1.5
gonna quit and just go natural

holy fucking thread bump...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No i dont because it fucks with my asthma alot, but for some reason smoking the occasional join has no effect on my asthma, which is interesting.


----------



## MFB

Stealthtastic said:


> No i dont because it fucks with my asthma alot, but for some reason smoking the occasional join has no effect on my asthma, which is interesting.



Marijuana actually opens the lungs up allowing for better air circulation whereas cigarettes tighten them, constricting air flow.

THE MORE YOU KNOW!


----------



## PlagueX1

Panterica said:


> pack a day or 1.5
> gonna quit and just go natural
> 
> holy fucking thread bump...



3 year old thread bump 


But seriously, no.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MFB said:


> Marijuana actually opens the lungs up allowing for better air circulation whereas cigarettes tighten them, constricting air flow.
> 
> THE MORE YOU KNOW!



Probably better just not to smoke anything at all eh? Thats very interesting though, i never knew that, but know i do!


----------



## troyguitar

Grew up with 2 parents who smoked and absolutely hated being around it. As a result, I've never even thought about trying it.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Yep. If I'm at home, I get pretty much no urge to smoke but when I'm out, I can probably finish a pack of 20 to myself.


----------



## Wi77iam

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Yep. If I'm at home, I get pretty much no urge to smoke but when I'm out, I can probably finish a pack of 20 to myself.



I'm the total opposite, I never, ever smoke by myself at home or out by myself, but if i'm at my mates (or just with them) house, chilling, eshing and what not  I'll smoke there.


----------



## Konfyouzd

only when i can't smoke what i prefer to smoke (ROCKS jk )


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

No way dude

want no smoke near my guitars!


----------



## Konfyouzd

question (don't kill me; this is something i honestly dont know): how does smoke affect a guitar?


----------



## Bobby

Konfyouzd said:


> question (don't kill me; this is something i honestly dont know): how does smoke affect a guitar?




I know it makes them stink like shit. It doesn't go away for a long time either. I have taken numorous used things back to GC or a pawn shop because of smoke stench.


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's kinda gross... stale smoke smells even worse than the initial smoke. 
does it damage them in any way?


----------



## Bobby

Konfyouzd said:


> that's kinda gross... stale smoke smells even worse than the initial smoke.
> does it damage them in any way?




Smoke can stain stuff nasty yellowishbrownpukeshit. Mechanical damage? I doubt it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

oh ok. i was just always wondering why in guitar auctions it would say things like "well maintained in my smoke free home". makes sense now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've been smoking on and off since I was 14, these days I only ever smoke when I am very stressed and there is a cigarette at immediate convenience, never happens when one is without the other.


----------



## Flux_Architect

I smoked for 13 years....and I quit on New Year's Eve (4 1/2 months and counting)

I still puff on cigars every once in a while...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't smoke. Cigarettes = less monies to spend on gear mwah ha ha


----------



## progmetaldan

No way...


----------



## troyguitar

I don't know if this was already discussed in the first 14 pages, but I'm curious...

Given the cost (in terms of both money and known health issues, not to mention the potential harm it does to those around you), Why do people even consider smoking?


----------



## progmetaldan

I often ask the same question. Older folks, who might've started smoking before it was realised how much damage it did, I can sort of understand, as they were addicted before they knew it, but those who begin now? With the amount of education about the dangers, not to mention the costs financially, why start?


----------



## renzoip

No thanks....


----------



## MFB

Holy shit! I didn't realize this was from 3 years ago! 

Also, as to those who were talking about the cost of a pack : there's a guy who comes into my work and buys no less than 3 packs of Marlboro's at a time!  $7.80 with tax times 3 packs = $23.40! And he comes in about every 2 days so at least 4 times a week and now you're talking over $100!


----------



## troyguitar

Maybe we should thank smokers?

They'll be dead before they get to collect too much social security money.


----------



## Prometheus

I don't get why anyone with half a brain - or a conscience, frankly - smokes. I feel much the same way about any narcotic, including booze - although, I do drink the occasional beer come weekend, but that's hardly the same thing as puffing away and inundating you and everyone you're around with carcinogenic substances every goddamn day of your life. Seriously, I fucking hate smoking, and I lose respect for anyone who does. Yes, I'm a bit militant about it


----------



## vampiregenocide

Prometheus said:


> I don't get why anyone with half a brain - or a conscience, frankly - smokes. I feel much the same way about any narcotic, including booze - although, I do drink the occasional beer come weekend, but that's hardly the same thing as puffing away and inundating you and everyone you're around with carcinogenic substances every goddamn day of your life. Seriously, I fucking hate smoking, and I lose respect for anyone who does. Yes, I'm a bit militant about it



This.


----------



## JunkMan

i smoke, nothing wrong with it tbh, why do non smokers look down on us for smoking?

alot of people i know dont smoke, they have a go at me for smoking, but then they go out drinking, i dont drink so its the same principle.


----------



## troyguitar

Smoking isn't the same as drinking. It's illegal to drink in public. Nobody gets to take beer breaks on the job and come back drunk and stinking of alcohol. It's an entirely different type of substance.


----------



## Prometheus

troyguitar said:


> Smoking isn't the same as drinking. It's illegal to drink in public. Nobody gets to take beer breaks on the job and come back drunk and stinking of alcohol. It's an entirely different type of substance.



Yeah, totally. If you need a cigarette THAT badly that you need to go and get your fix, while at work, you may as well admit you're addicted, and get some help. If I can't go and shoot heroin every hour, I don't see why you're allowed to go and smoke. Same thing. Different degrees, maybe, but ultimately the same thing.

(Yeah, this is preachy as hell. I'm going to stop now )


----------



## JBroll

Prometheus, do you get to take breaks every hour or two? (If not, start smoking.)

I'm all in favor of anything like that in the workplace *until it interferes with work* - cigarettes, unlike alcohol, heroin, or uppers, don't make your work suck. They just make you step outside every once in a while, and that's not a bad thing anyway.

Jeff


----------



## auxioluck

I currently do, but I'm down to 3 a day at most. I quit all through the month of January, then started again...couldn't have been more upset at myself for it. I'm getting sick of it. The less I have been smoking, the more I hate the smell of it. I used to smoke in my apartment, and now I'm yelling at my roommates for making my clothes smell like smoke. It's a funny thing. I don't think I'll ever be a dick non-smoker, but I'm losing my "Go smokers!" attitude pretty quick.


----------



## Prometheus

JBroll said:


> Prometheus, do you get to take breaks every hour or two? (If not, start smoking.)
> 
> I'm all in favor of anything like that in the workplace *until it interferes with work* - cigarettes, unlike alcohol, heroin, or uppers, don't make your work suck. They just make you step outside every once in a while, and that's not a bad thing anyway.
> 
> Jeff



Man, I beg to differ. When my coworkers go outside and furiously puff away, I *know *when they've come back inside, because I can smell 'em from across the office. I might just have a sensitive nose, but I doubt it. It honestly seems to me that smokers just don't realise how insanely intrusive their little habit is to everyone else. Well, either they don't realise, or they're just a bunch of selfish bastards, and I'd rather believe they're mostly just a bit... ignorant. If you want to go outside and walk around for a few minutes, go for it. Using smoking as an excuse to get some, ahem, fresh air is - seriously - ridiculous.

Man, this is becoming a bit like one of those religious discussions. I'm really not as big a dickhead as what my diatribes make me appear. Shit, I hope not, anyway. Back to the guitar! (needly needly needly chunk doooooooooooooooooooooom)


----------



## JBroll

No, it's not coming across that way, and I see where you're coming from... even if I know that I work with things that smell *much* worse than tobacco smoke. I can tell when people have been smoking, but I have worse reactions to perfume and cologne and there's nothing I get to do about it. My biggest problem, though, was with the comparison that we both know wasn't fair or suitable.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd

Prometheus said:


> I don't get why anyone with half a brain - or a conscience, frankly - smokes. I feel much the same way about any narcotic, including booze - although, I do drink the occasional beer come weekend, but that's hardly the same thing as puffing away and inundating you and everyone you're around with carcinogenic substances every goddamn day of your life. Seriously, I fucking hate smoking, and I lose respect for anyone who does. Yes, I'm a bit militant about it



seems to me that's their choice to make... 

don't like it? don't do it. same thing as with religion. why do people spend so much time trying to change someone else's mind when it doesn't directly affect them? (even though i suppose second hand smoke can.)


----------



## Prometheus

OK, yes, comparing smoking to heroin was pushing it. I apologise for that, I've got friends that smoke, and they'd probably be annoyed to being labeled as junkies.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ 

i've been smoking cigarettes on and off for a while. i normally don't. i actually don't know why i do the times that i do because i usually end up hating myself and feeling like shit afterwards. but i do smoke herb and i get just as annoyed when people compare that to heroine, cocaine and the like. i don't really see how it's comparable to any of those. although i can understand how the smell could bother a non smoker.


----------



## Anthony

Oguz286 said:


> Hell no! I can see the benefits of not smoking. My father who is 49 years old (i'm 19) is still so fucking strong, you wouldn't believe it  I STILL cant beat him strength wise, and did attend judo and boxing for 3 years, i work out at the gym and bigger and stronger than the average male (not to brag, mind you). *I'm about a foot longer than my dad, but he's just far too strong
> *
> He ows it all to not smoking, thats what he said. I never touched a sigarette in my life and i never will.



Hahaha, oh man.



I quit smoking last week. My whole band smokes, and it's hard sometimes to fight the urge, but it's not worth it to continue.


----------



## Fred

Started when I was about 16, but have never really smoked that much. Stopped for about a 6-month period because of a whole host of pretty un-related things, but otherwise probably smoke one or two a day during the week. Normally a lot more - 40 or so - on the weekend. Can quite happily go for a week without one and I'm still not sure how that works!

I smoke because... I enjoy the taste, I enjoy the smell (even stale smoke, but can understand why most people wouldn't!) and there are few things I find quite as relaxing as a cigarette after a stressful day. Of course I'm fully aware of the consequences, and that story on the 2nd or 3rd page of this thread is one of the most moving things I've read. The logic behind smoking? There probably isn't any. All I know is I'm far happier smoking cigarettes than weed!


----------



## JBroll

Prometheus said:


> OK, yes, comparing smoking to heroin was pushing it. I apologise for that, I've got friends that smoke, and they'd probably be annoyed to being labeled as junkies.



It's more than pushing it. It's simply all the way to absurd.

As for 'conscience' - since I don't smoke around those who object, I'm not harming anyone else. Since I enjoy it, and it has no control over me, I fail to see how it is doing anything wrong, unless you'd suggest that I don't have rights over my own body. As for 'half a brain'... unless you've tried it in other people's circumstances (would you like to try being a 21-year old half-finished with a master's in mathematics?), or at least tried to understand it, you wouldn't have a chance at getting it - by any accounts, though, I have significantly more than half a brain and I smoke because I like the taste and it helps clear my head when working on something frustratingly difficult.

Jeff


----------



## Harry

I used to, but don't really anymore. I started drinking less and consequently started smoking less and less since for me personally cigarettes went hand in hand with beer or wine.


----------



## troyguitar

JBroll said:


> It's more than pushing it. It's simply all the way to absurd.
> 
> As for 'conscience' - since I don't smoke around those who object, I'm not harming anyone else. Since I enjoy it, and it has no control over me, I fail to see how it is doing anything wrong, unless you'd suggest that I don't have rights over my own body. As for 'half a brain'... unless you've tried it in other people's circumstances (would you like to try being a 21-year old half-finished with a master's in mathematics?), or at least tried to understand it, you wouldn't have a chance at getting it - by any accounts, though, I have significantly more than half a brain and I smoke because I like the taste and it helps clear my head when working on something frustratingly difficult.
> 
> Jeff



I'm 23 and in math, same thing 

I don't think the comparison was absurd though. The highs and lows might not be as bad with nicotine as heroin, but they are both extremely addictive and dangerous substances.

There are also people who do both who cannot function at all without their substance of choice - making it actually impact their work if they _don't_ get to use.

That being said, I probably have a less negative opinion of heroin than many people (along with a more negative opinion of nicotine) so the comparison might just seem fine to me for that reason.


----------



## JBroll

I'm hesitant to say anything about addiction (since I've never gotten into heroin and I don't know of any standard unit of addictive tendency) but the effects are not nearly as damaging to cognitive functions as far as I'm aware. That's the biggest thing - perhaps since I'm such a bastard as far as determining one's own lifestyle I don't identify much with those unable to quit (I have no problem with it myself), but what concerns me is not being able to think... I don't object to any drug at all, but I will never feel the need to use something that turns my head off.

Jeff


----------



## troyguitar

JBroll said:


> I don't object to any drug at all, but I will never feel the need to use something that turns my head off.
> 
> Jeff



I'm with you on that one, though I do enjoy drinking. I've found that a certain amount of alcohol sometimes helps with problem solving. Other times it produces stupid solutions which seemed good at the time - make sure to look them over in the morning!


----------



## JBroll

I get the same thing - usually, the snooty part of my head that's completely opposed to inelegant solutions of any kind drowns out any 'ugly' answer that helps me believe what I'm trying to prove, but alcohol lets that middle step happen and makes it easier to find an elegant solution to whatever I'm trying to figure out.

Jeff


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I went all day without a smoke yesterday for the first time in months. Feels pretty weird. Not a bad weird though.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I went all day without a smoke yesterday for the first time in months. Feels pretty weird. Not a bad weird though.



Give it a while...

During my first two years at uni I was on about thirty a day, but now I can't have one without feeling a bit ill.


----------



## El Caco

I quit smoking not too long ago, I don't want to smoke again but I am addicted to Nicorette gum now, I love the stuff but the constant chewing is driving Lollie crazy. I have also used quitting as an excuse to buy more scotch.


----------



## Harry

^How long did you smoke for, btw?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I've never smoked a cigarette in my life, and I could count the number of times I've held one on one hand, and every time it's been because a friend needed me to hold it for them. I certainly don't anything against smokers, as at least 80&#37; of my friends smoke, but it's just something that I will never do, since cigarettes (lung cancer which ended up spreading to the liver) are what took the closest person I ever had away from me.


----------



## El Caco

I started smoking socially over 10 years ago and took it up full time just over 4 years ago. 

I just made the decision to get off the nicorette gum as well, I have put the last few pieces I have away just in case and I'll see how I go.


----------



## guitarjerry

ya know. I tried smoking many times. I never liked it. All I ever got was that nasty, dry and awful tasting smoke with no buzz. My friends even insisted I just needed to take a big drag and try my nico-buzz, but it never worked for me.


----------



## victor5464

forget cigarettes

good old mary jane is 10x better


----------



## Adamh1331

I really need to quit..


----------



## adidas89

to me it's just something i do after a night of drinking or hanging out, socializing with friends. i never do it by myself, like hookah - it's just a social activity. i know what long term/chain smoking can do to people so i steer away from that as much as possible.


----------

